# a newbie as green as they come!



## polyester (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I am an owner of a stand alone nat gas fireplace which is located in my basement and it helps heat the house.  The model is the Insta-Flame fsdv30.  We have had the valve replaced in it since we have owned it starting in 2007.  We bought the house with the stove in it and have only had to reignite the pilot repeatedly after windstorms.  The house was built in 91, so I assume the stove was new then.

After a quick google of the model number, we see that the stove was recalled and had some kind of safety hazard with the venting relief(?)..... How serious is the issue and would we 'know by now', if the problem was fixed by a recall back then before the company dissolved?  I assume parts for it are hard to find these days and the most popular advice for us would be to replace the stove.... or... was there an easy universal fix applied to that problem back then?  I am hoping that the repeated problem of the pilot blowing out during a windstorm is not an indication that the problem still exists...

I know of a fella who is fairly knowledgeable (was liscenced) but got out of the gas industry a few years ago.
I will ask him if he is familiar with the problem and if he could diagnose our current problem.  Other than him, we know of no one else in the nat gas repair business locally, that we would trust.

Our current problem: after noticing that the pilot light was blown out again, I tried to reignite it.... I turned the knob to 'pilot' and pressed in the middle button and held it while pressing the ignitor.  the pilot did not light (I checked for spark), and the middle button remained stuck 'in'.  After repeated attempts to free it up , I shut the gas line off and will look at my options...

I imagine the experience and expertise on here is second to none, so I am looking for your advice and direction.  I am located in Napanee (near Kingston ) , Ontario, Can .

Thanks for reading.... any thoughts?
Paul


----------



## BIGDADDY (Jan 26, 2015)

I think if I had your problem I would call a licensed professional. You say you don't know anyone local you trust but I imagine you could find a qualified person/business if you put any effort into it.


----------



## polyester (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there any one who is familiar with the Insta-Flame FSDV-30?  or... someone who can direct me to where I can read up on it...?


I would like to find out more about what  the recall was for, or what the popular problems with them were....
before I decide whether or not to replace it...

Thanks in advance.

edit:    Apparently its deemed unsafe and non repairable...
           I HAVE to replace it.....      

hmmmmm....... going to compare costs of replacing with a pellet stove too....


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 26, 2015)

If you are repplacing your stove to pellit. Figure the cost of pellits and the mantance to a new gas stove.


----------



## polyester (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes, you are right.   Replacing the stove will still be the most convenient option. Caching. Lol. I am still getting estimates. Will update soon. 
Thanks


----------

